# Tampons



## Cat

I wish, wish, wish someone had told me this when I was younger. 
Since I'm officially "old" now, I feel the need to tell you. And you alone. Well, you and a million other fat women. 

Not all tampons work for all fat women. There, I said it. 

When I was young, I tried tampons off and on in my late teens. I had very little luck with them staying in. If I had a heavy flow ~at all~, the thing would basically pop out before I really wanted it to. No bueno.

So, for years, I figured it was me. No way would I risk tampons. I would instead, wear the heavy pads and hope for no leaks. It was messy and well, I'm here to tell you, it doesn't need to be that way.

Not all tampons work for all fat women. 

The two varieties I tried were the ones my mom used and the ones that I tried in the bathrooms at school. They were relatively hard little puffs of cotton. I picture them as pellets that would shoot from my vagina. Not a good thing.

So, one day several years ago, I tried tampons again. The clouds opened and a ray of sunshine fell upon my head. It was a miracle. These tampons stayed...and did the whole "dam up the pipes and collect goodness along the way" job...and they were predictable. It was a beautiful thing! Tampons had become my friends. (For those who really need to know, they are Kotex Security brand).

For years, I've relied upon these plugs o' goodness for my sanity. Then, one day recently, while on vacation, I needed some while at a filling station. They didn't have my brand. So, with naive confidence that somehow my vagina had suddenly learned how to use the hard cotton plugs of old, I gave it a good old college try. 

Bullets of bloody cotton were shot from my loins. (Artistic license!)

Not all tampons work for all fat women.

Try different brands until you find the one. You will be glad you did.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

missaf said:


> I never liked any of the brands I tried when I was younger. Since the new "Pearls" have come on the market, they are all I buy, and I love the applicator. My uterus is tipped, so longer tampons actually hurt me something fierce, but these are the perfect size.




Pearl girl here too. Any other brand is uncomfortable and just feel like they dont fit right.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Hate 'em. 
I can't wear the damnable things for love ner money. 
Leaky, awful, messy clothes destroying things. Baaah.


----------



## Cat

Kimberleigh,
I used to think the same thing. I think you just haven't found the right one for your body.


----------



## kathynoon

I have to wear super tampons no matter no what of my period it is. Wearing a regular causes leakage, even if I wear it for just an hour.

I have uterine fibroids. before I had an embolization procedure, they would sometimes hemorige. When they do, nothing stays in. I would wear a super plus tampong plus a maxi pade, and still end up with blood all over my pants.

Now I don't have that problem, but I have periods that can last 10-12 days.


----------



## jellybelly

yes i used to think it was just me too. i also used to have a lot of difficulty getting them in to begin with.


----------



## AnnMarie

I totally agree, but I'd like to edit slightly---


Not all tampons work for all women. 


I really believe this has little to do with fatness and has to do with individual vaginas and flow and all that junk. I know lots of thin women who don't use tampons either for the exact same reasons, so I really believe this is not a size issue, but a women's issue in a much larger sense. 

I've been very lucky in that I've never had a brand of tampon that doesn't work, and I'm not brand loyal - I'll use anything with an applicator that looks like it won't pinch my bits going in.


----------



## MissStacie

As a SSBBW, there comes a time when you just can't reach properly, and my days of using tampons have fallen by the wayside for the time being. 

HOWEVER

When I DID use them, I used the Kotex Security, too, Cat, and LOVE THEM. Worked great for me then, and when I am able to use them again, they will be the brand of choice.

That said, I'm really an easy girl..my period is usually only 3 days, start to finish, so pads work for now..

Hugs,


----------



## Miss Vickie

*sigh* Anyone but me miss the old Rely tampons? The ones taken off the market because of TSS? Damn, I loved those things, and stockpiled many boxes when I heard they were going to go bye bye; they were the only thing that even came close to managing my looks-like-I-sacrificed-a-goat-in-the-bathroom flow. 

Speaking of which, a little over two years ago I had an endometrial ablation. No more periods. Period. I have to say, I'm totally digging on it. For those of us who are not interested in having babies and who suffer needlessly with heavy periods, it is a Goddess-send. It won't work of you have fibroids, but if you "just" build up a heavy endometrium each month from excess estrogen, it may work.

No pain, no bleeding, just the visual I have of tumbleweeds in my uterus.


----------



## wistful

missaf said:


> I never liked any of the brands I tried when I was younger. Since the new "Pearls" have come on the market, they are all I buy, and I love the applicator. My uterus is tipped, so longer tampons actually hurt me something fierce, but these are the perfect size.



All I can say is thank God for pearls and other tampons that come with a smooth plastic applicator!! I've always used tampons and sometimes those old school style cardboard applicators hurt like hell if you put in them in at the wrong angle.They used to "pinch" me on occasion and that's not exactly an area you want to be pinched in....ouch!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

MissStacie said:


> As a SSBBW, there comes a time when you just can't reach properly, and my days of using tampons have fallen by the wayside for the time being.
> 
> Stacie, don't give up the ship just yet. I'm either the same size or larger than you, and not exactly agile or limber, but with some creative contortionism I figured out a way to get those buggers in there. At the risk of being too unladylike, here's the short version: Lay on the bed, jack one leg up and plant that foot against the wall. Granted it's not exactly convenient for when you're elsewhere, but it's a start.
> 
> Oh and add me to the Pearl Girl Club as well. They're all I'll ever use.
> 
> In closing, Vickie you crack me up ... sacrificed goats, uterine tumbleweeds ... that made my day.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

As a SSBBW who carries a lot of her weight in her tummy - I can't use tampons. I hate using pads!!! But tampons aint gonna happen. *sigh*.


----------



## mossystate

Yup, another Kotex Security fan. Vickie, I do remember the Rely tampons and they were great! My family owned a couple of grocery stores, way back when, and I remember taking those tampons off the shelf. I remember wanting to continue using them, but thought I might die if I did..right there, on the spot...ok, maybe not...but I took those warnings to heart..hehe. Have never tried Pearls, because I hate the regular Tampax ) I find they do not expand..at all. As for pinched lady bits, well, no matter the material of the applicator, it's gonna happen to me.


----------



## LalaCity

I love tampon talk -- no boys allowed (at least, none are likely to come near this thread) --

I've used OB regulars since my teens and they have never let me down! I find them easier to insert, not having the applicator (which I find ironically complicating to the whole process of application). No applicator means less environmental waste as well!

Tampons always leak a little so you have to wear a thin liner as well and maybe this all seems too fussy to the gals who don't use them but the freedom of feeling like you're not on your period for a few hours is worth it to me. 

These TMI threads are really very freeing.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mine don't leak... unless it's in too long, but they never leak, I don't use liners. 

I feel like I've got some sort of wacky wonder-vag or something that I'm not having all these issues. 

:blink:


----------



## olwen

LalaCity said:


> I love tampon talk -- no boys allowed (at least, none are likely to come near this thread) --
> 
> I've used OB regulars since my teens and they have never let me down! I find them easier to insert, not having the applicator (which I find ironically complicating to the whole process of application). No applicator means less environmental waste as well!
> 
> Tampons always leak a little so you have to wear a thin liner as well and maybe this all seems too fussy to the gals who don't use them but the freedom of feeling like you're not on your period for a few hours is worth it to me.
> 
> These TMI threads are really very freeing.


I prefer OB tampons too. I need the supers the first few days then the regulars for the rest of it. They don't pinch at all and you don't have to worry about another part to throw away, and they are the perfect size. Not too long. Applicator tampons slip out cause of that, plus they're much too complicated for me and I can never get the tampon out of the applicator with any ease. OB's for me all the way.


----------



## LalaCity

olwen said:


> I prefer OB tampons too. I need the supers the first few days then the regulars for the rest of it. They don't pinch at all and you don't have to worry about another part to throw away, and they are the perfect size. Not too long. Applicator tampons slip out cause of that, plus they're much too complicated for me and I can never get the tampon out of the applicator with any ease. OB's for me all the way.



Yay! Another OB girl! I'm totally convinced that at least some of the ladies here who say their size prohibits them from using tampons might be able to use OB and pop them in without any problem! 

I know I sound like I have stock in the company or something, but I guess I'm just really loyal to this product, almost evangelically so.


----------



## LalaCity

AnnMarie said:


> Mine don't leak... unless it's in too long, but they never leak, I don't use liners.
> 
> I feel like I've got some sort of wacky wonder-vag or something that I'm not having all these issues.
> 
> :blink:



All hail the leak-free wonder-vaj...:bow:

I guess I just assumed that all ladies have a little leak issue, but, once again, ya know what happens when you assume...


----------



## olwen

LalaCity said:


> Yay! Another OB girl! I'm totally convinced that at least some of the ladies here who say their size prohibits them from using tampons might be able to use OB and pop them in without any problem!
> 
> I know I sound like I have stock in the company or something, but I guess I'm just really loyal to this product, almost evangelically so.




I try to convince my friends to use em but they don't like the idea of being so intimate with their vaginas or something like that. They would be harder to put in for some people because the applicator is like having a really long finger to reach with. 

Not to take this too much off topic, but I've thought about that with vibrators. I've always thought about what the perfect vibrator for a fat girl would be like. It would have to be L shaped so you could reach all the way down there without having to contort your body every which way....ah a girl can dream.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

AnnMarie said:


> Mine don't leak... unless it's in too long, but they never leak, I don't use liners.
> 
> I feel like I've got some sort of wacky wonder-vag or something that I'm not having all these issues.
> 
> :blink:



OK AnnMarie now you got me wanting to make you a little cape! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK AnnMarie now you got me wanting to make you a little cape! LOL




haha... I'm envisioning the superman symbol, with a bold V in there somewhere, and it's already in the shape of a merkin... so there ya go.


----------



## goofy girl

I like Kotex Security, too. I've tried Tampax-OUCH!, and OB, which I just cannot figure out. I tried doing the thing to use my finger as an applicator and stretching the bottom of the tampon out but it just never worked. I will now go out of my way for Kotex Security if I need to.


----------



## LalaCity

olwen said:


> I try to convince my friends to use em but they don't like the idea of being so intimate with their vaginas or something like that. They would be harder to put in for some people because the applicator is like having a really long finger to reach with.
> 
> Not to take this too much off topic, but I've thought about that with vibrators. I've always thought about what the perfect vibrator for a fat girl would be like. It would have to be L shaped so you could reach all the way down there without having to contort your body every which way....ah a girl can dream.



Ah, my best friend introduced me to OB's back when I was 13 or 14 years old...she was, like, "You don't need the applicator." I was, like, "Really?" and then I was hooked. We've parted ways since then, but I'll never forget what she did for me, liberating me tampon-wise. I just cannot deal with the whole telescoping feature of regular tampon applicators -- I can never quite grab hold of the outer part -- especially when it's really slippery down there -- and get the inner part to slide in easily without two hands. I lose my grip. And then I usually have to use my fingers to push it in further, anyway, so there's really no point. Also, they've designed them now so that they have a silky outer texture -- no weird-feeling cottony pull when you yank them out too soon. Maybe I'm some sort of vaginal freak for not being able to use applicators very well, but there you go.

And your idea for a vibrator is great -- I have had that idea, too. I think it would actually be appealing to all women, not just BBWs. The arms just get tired after a while, holding it at that angle, ya know?


----------



## CAMellie

I'm a Tampax Pearl lady all the way. I've never leaked and they're easy to insert and remove.


----------



## PeacefulGem

MissStacie said:


> As a SSBBW, there comes a time when you just can't reach properly, and my days of using tampons have fallen by the wayside for the time being.



Ah, yes... I have the same problem. Maybe we should start a club! hehe


----------



## PeacefulGem

LalaCity said:


> I'm totally convinced that at least some of the ladies here who say their size prohibits them from using tampons might be able to use OB and pop them in without any problem!




They are a lot easier than ones with applicators, that's for sure.


----------



## ashmamma84

I want to try these http://www.divacup.com/

I've used tampons, but have found them to be really uncomfortable, especially the first day that I start my cycle...my vagina is just super tender to the touch. *dunno* So for now, I use Always pads...but I want to switch it up.


----------



## CAMellie

ashmamma84 said:


> I want to try these http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> I've used tampons, but have found them to be really uncomfortable, especially the first day that I start my cycle...my vagina is just super tender to the touch. *dunno* So for now, I use Always pads...but I want to switch it up.



I've heard of these...or at least similar types...and I would be far too worried about spilling during removal. :blush:


----------



## AtlantisAK

Love the origional post, Cat. Priceless the way you described it!

I had that problem too when I was younger (I got my period at age 9) and they never stayed, always leaked and weren't worth it in general. 
I did try all different kinds, on again and off again over the years...but I belive about a year ago I was at college and they had some free samples of Playtex Sport in the student lounge and so I grabbed a bunch to try. (Why not, they were free!).
To my suprise, they stayed. They're comfortable and don't leak!
I don't use them all the time, I'm still a lover of Always pads. But I'm definately using them more often than I used to and with more confidence. It's always a horrible thing to fear a leak out in public. Especially with a -very- heavy flow.


----------



## LalaCity

AtlantisAK said:


> Love the origional post, Cat. Priceless the way you described it!
> 
> I had that problem too when I was younger (I got my period at age 9) and they never stayed, always leaked and weren't worth it in general.
> I did try all different kinds, on again and off again over the years...but I belive about a year ago I was at college and they had some free samples of Playtex Sport in the student lounge and so I grabbed a bunch to try. (Why not, they were free!).
> To my suprise, they stayed. They're comfortable and don't leak!
> I don't use them all the time, I'm still a lover of Always pads. But I'm definately using them more often than I used to and with more confidence. It's always a horrible thing to fear a leak out in public. Especially with a -very- heavy flow.



Wow -- age 9! Until now, I never knew anyone who started younger than myself - age 11!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Yeah, I started at age 9. My teachers (especially the male one) all freaked out when I calmly asked to go to the nurse to get a pad when I was around that age. Lol. I hope you're glad to be 11 instead of 9...It was probably less akward to explain.
But hey, I hope menopause comes early and leaves quick!

Anyway...I think now a days that girls are getting their periods younger and younger, aren't they? 9 is going to be a 'normal' age one of these days. Sad as it seems, they're getting pregnant younger and younger too...



LalaCity said:


> Wow -- age 9! Until now, I never knew anyone who started younger than myself - age 11!


----------



## Cat

I was an early bloomer, too. I started the day after my 9th birthday. 
It's brutal being so young and having to deal with that crap. 

I've heard that the earlier you start menstruating the later you stop. The later you start, the earlier you stop. 
If it's true, what kind of a messed up system is that?!


----------



## ashmamma84

Cat said:


> I was an early bloomer, too. I started the day after my 9th birthday.
> It's brutal being so young and having to deal with that crap.
> 
> I've heard that the earlier you start menstruating the later you stop. The later you start, the earlier you stop.
> If it's true, what kind of a messed up system is that?!



Yeah, no kidding -- I started when I was 9 too; I'm just hoping what you heard wasn't true, else I'm doomed.


----------



## ekmanifest

ashmamma84 said:


> I want to try these http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> I've used tampons, but have found them to be really uncomfortable, especially the first day that I start my cycle...my vagina is just super tender to the touch. *dunno* So for now, I use Always pads...but I want to switch it up.



I bought these - but huge reach issues with these - and tried lots of creative ways. I have two boxes that I bought online that I can't use if anyone wants to give them a try.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LalaCity said:


> I love tampon talk -- no boys allowed (at least, none are likely to come near this thread) --
> 
> I've used OB regulars since my teens and they have never let me down! I find them easier to insert, not having the applicator (which I find ironically complicating to the whole process of application). No applicator means less environmental waste as well!
> 
> Tampons always leak a little so you have to wear a thin liner as well and maybe this all seems too fussy to the gals who don't use them but the freedom of feeling like you're not on your period for a few hours is worth it to me.
> 
> These TMI threads are really very freeing.



I've been a loyal OB user too for the same reasons: easy to use, less waste. Before that I used the old fashiond super plus tampax. I like the boidegradable applicator. But I have to face the fact that the OB tampons simply don't work. they're hard as a rock and merely an hour after putting them in I have leakage which is rediculous. The things are useless. though by accident i discovered the Regular OB works better than the Super. I reckon because the regular is less dense and is not too hard to absorb anything. I dont care though. I'm going to switch the to Kotex brand and see how that does. And YES I remember Rely! I loved them.


----------



## LalaCity

LillyBBBW said:


> OB tampons simply don't work. they're hard as a rock and merely an hour after putting them in I have leakage which is rediculous. The things are useless.



Really? I guess it's a question of individual physique -- they've never been problematic for me.


----------



## mossystate

I might give OB tampons another try, as I like the idea of no applicator. I think the only other time I tried them was before I started menstruating. My sister had a box under the bathroom sink. I thought it might be a good idea to practice, so, when the big day came, I would be ready. Ummmm, I only remember how painful it was, removing that thing Oh, if I had only stopped to think about how tampons need enough..moisture...eeek!


----------



## auntiemoo

Is anyone old enough to remember the Kotex super tampon that had a stick applicator? All you did was push it up into place and remove the stick. It was simple and you really couldn't goof it up. Then they took them off the market. I still miss them!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LalaCity said:


> Really? I guess it's a question of individual physique -- they've never been problematic for me.



Yes, the Tampax brand stopped working for me all of a sudden. I didn't want to go to plastic applicators as I felt that was wasteful. I also found the applicators problematic in that they got slippery and I couldn't maneuver them well without pinching myself in the process. No good so for me OB seemed the natural choice. It's not a good fit for me though which is disappointing because I love the concept.

I wish there was a company that made the tampons with longer applicators so I could use them without drama. Thanks for starting this thread Cat!

EDIT: Does anyone know of a company that makes an earthy crunchy sorta natural tampon from non-bleached cotton, etc?


----------



## AnnMarie

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, the Tampax brand stopped working for me all of a sudden. I didn't want to go to plastic applicators as I felt that was wasteful. I also found the applicators problematic in that they got slippery and I couldn't maneuver them well without pinching myself in the process. No good so for me OB seemed the natural choice. It's not a good fit for me though which is disappointing because I love the concept.
> 
> I wish there was a company that made the tampons with longer applicators so I could use them without drama. Thanks for starting this thread Cat!
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know of a coumpany that makes an earthy crunchy sorta natural tampon from non-bleached cotton, etc?



http://www.seventhgeneration.com/Organic-Tampons

http://www.natracare.com/index2.htm

http://www.pandorapads.com/organic_cotton_tampons.htm

Just a few with a quick search... but I think there are lots.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been a loyal OB user too for the same reasons: easy to use, less waste. Before that I used the old fashiond super plus tampax. I like the boidegradable applicator. But I have to face the fact that the OB tampons simply don't work. they're hard as a rock and merely an hour after putting them in I have leakage which is rediculous. The things are useless. though by accident i discovered the Regular OB works better than the Super. I reckon because the regular is less dense and is not too hard to absorb anything. I dont care though. I'm going to switch the to Kotex brand and see how that does. And YES I remember Rely! I loved them.





LalaCity said:


> Really? I guess it's a question of individual physique -- they've never been problematic for me.



On my heavy flow days I have to change them after a little over an hour to three hours depending. But they stay in for me and I never feel them at all. I guess it really is all about individual physiques. It's weird like I wonder if men understand how different vaginas are better than we do, if only cause they've seen more of them than we have (either in person or thru porn). That is for straight girls anyway...


----------



## olwen

I came across this site years ago and I haven't gone back to it in a while. It seems to have changed a bit, but still informative. All the practical menses info a girl could ever want can be found at www.mum.org - the museum of menstruation.


----------



## Gingembre

There is indeed quite a lot of vagina variation (length/width/angle). This comes from a bi sexual girl who also spent 2 months volunteering in an Indian obs/gynae centre...it was very, er, hands on! Lol!


----------



## olwen

Gingembre said:


> There is indeed quite a lot of vagina variation (length/width/angle)....



Not to take this thread too far off topic, but I hope guys keep that in mind enough to not worry about penis length. It's for that very reason that we're not all size queens. So fyi to any guy reading this thread, your junk is just fine the way it is.


----------



## LalaCity

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, the Tampax brand stopped working for me all of a sudden. I didn't want to go to plastic applicators as I felt that was wasteful. I also found the applicators problematic in that they got slippery and I couldn't maneuver them well without pinching myself in the process. No good so for me OB seemed the natural choice. It's not a good fit for me though which is disappointing because I love the concept.
> 
> I wish there was a company that made the tampons with longer applicators so I could use them without drama. Thanks for starting this thread Cat!
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know of a company that makes an earthy crunchy sorta natural tampon from non-bleached cotton, etc?



Lilly -- I used to use an all-natural tampon that I liked called "Natracare." I stopped using them when the local health food store that carried them went out of business. I could probably find them again, if I looked -- if, in fact they still exist...

Edit: oops, I see that Ann Marie has thoughtfully provided a link -- I'm going to have to check it out again, as I hate the concept of bleach and other chemicals added (uselessly, as far as I can tell) to tampons.

Edited again to say: it appears that Natracare makes both applicator and non-applicator tampons in a variety of sizes. This is great -- thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## LalaCity

AtlantisAK said:


> Anyway...I think now a days that girls are getting their periods younger and younger, aren't they? 9 is going to be a 'normal' age one of these days. Sad as it seems, they're getting pregnant younger and younger too...



There has been a great deal of speculation that the average age of onset of puberty has dropped because of environmental factors, including the use of hormones in the dairy and meat industries...


----------



## olwen

I was 9 when I started my period too. I read somewhere that a girls period starts - or is thought to start - when the percentage of body fat reaches a certain level. I can't remember this number tho. I was a fat kid so...Lala, was there ever a year given as the cut off?


----------



## LalaCity

olwen said:


> I was 9 when I started my period too. I read somewhere that a girls period starts - or is thought to start - when the percentage of body fat reaches a certain level. I can't remember this number tho. I was a fat kid so...Lala, was there ever a year given as the cut off?



It would make sense that body fat percentage is tied to onset of puberty. I don't know of a lower limit age-wise with regard to menstruation -- the youngest I have heard of is eight years old, I think, but that's anecdotal.

Edit: found this online:

_Onset of Menstruation (Menarche). Previous evidence had set the onset of menstruation, called the menarche, at an average of age 12 or 13. Recent studies, however, set the time of onset earlier by about one year in Caucasian girls and two years in African American girls. Currently, the youngest possible age for normal puberty is 7 years old for Caucasians and 6 years old for African Americans, down from a previous low of 8 years for both.

Evidence is pointing to the increasing incidence of childhood obesity as a major cause of the trend in earlier menarche onset. (Obesity is also highly associated with hormonal disorders in girls entering puberty at young ages.) Environmental estrogens found in chemicals and pesticides are also suspects._

http://adam.about.com/reports/000101.htm


----------



## olwen

Ah, no, not age wise - sorry, I wasn't being clear, it's past my bedtime. I meant when did scientists notice this and how far back do they think the environmental factors apply - 5 years, 10, 20 years ago?


----------



## LalaCity

olwen said:


> I meant when did scientists notice this and how far back do they think the environmental factors apply - 5 years, 10, 20 years ago?



Ah, oops! No I don't know -- I've been hearing about it for at least 10-15 years. The incidence of girls having their periods at age 9 was quite rare when I was a child, and I think that the ladies here who had their first periods at that age are a good ten years younger than myself. Something to ponder.


----------



## olwen

Thanks for the reference point Lala. You know it took me years to figure out my cycle is 33-35 days long. Another thing I read somewhere that is supposed to be common in fat girls, but I haven't found this to be consistent among all the fat girls I've known. 

I remember a particular biology class in high school, where the teacher - a man got to the section on menstruation and said periods start at age 13. I raised my hand to say That isn't true, mine started when I was 9. I can't be the only girl that happened to. He started to argue with me telling me I dont know what the hell i'm talking about. I'm like, it's my period, I should know. We kept arguing. I almost got sent to the prinicpal that day.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I use to wear tampons back in the day when I first started college like 8 years ago. I was just a bbw then, and I would have a hard time with the applicator, and not to mention, they were uncomfortable. It never felt like I didn't have anything in there. lol Is that normal? Maybe it wasn't up deep enough? I want to go back to using tampons though. Pads are such a hassle, even though I dont have a heavy period. I have been reading the posts, and I will be looking into the OB, Pearl and Kotex Security. Too bad I dont even remember what I use to wear... that'll keep me from trying those again.


----------



## phatfatgirl

It's so informative! As a recent tampon user I'm very happy with the 'outcome' The pad thing, after years of using it was just not working for me. I would use the super overnight pads that are extra long just to cover all my "bases" if ya kno what I mean  just due to the fact we all know sometimes it can run in both directions- plenty of times I also had to use tissue. Unfortunately with my flow- I'm one who goes all seven days- being heavy flow from day 2 all the way to day 6 and a half lol. 
I also love the Pearl.. but I do have to turn into a contortionist to get those darn things up there.. it's a pretty nifty trick to get both hands down there to apply it correctly. It's hit or miss on after it's installed is it in far enough? Can I still feel it up there...??:blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW

LalaCity said:


> Lilly -- I used to use an all-natural tampon that I liked called "Natracare." I stopped using them when the local health food store that carried them went out of business. I could probably find them again, if I looked -- if, in fact they still exist...
> 
> Edit: oops, I see that Ann Marie has thoughtfully provided a link -- I'm going to have to check it out again, as I hate the concept of bleach and other chemicals added (uselessly, as far as I can tell) to tampons.
> 
> Edited again to say: it appears that Natracare makes both applicator and non-applicator tampons in a variety of sizes. This is great -- thanks for bringing it up!



Thanks Lala, that's is exactly what I was looking for. I was wondering if anyone had used one with much success. I will check them out.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> I want to try these http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> I've used tampons, but have found them to be really uncomfortable, especially the first day that I start my cycle...my vagina is just super tender to the touch. *dunno* So for now, I use Always pads...but I want to switch it up.



I purchased one of those at drugstore.com just today. I used the Instead cup years ago and loved it but they didn't stay put unfortunatley. I'm hoping this will work better.


----------



## Shosh

I use tampons. I am not using surfboards ( Pads) ever mate! I even wear tampons overnight. If you take pains to keep very clean it is fine I think.


----------



## ashmamma84

ekmanifest said:


> I bought these - but huge reach issues with these - and tried lots of creative ways. I have two boxes that I bought online that I can't use if anyone wants to give them a try.



You've piqued my interest...I'll send you a PM.



LillyBBBW said:


> I purchased one of those at drugstore.com just today. I used the Instead cup years ago and loved it but they didn't stay put unfortunatley. I'm hoping this will work better.



If you don't mind, when you use it, can you report back...if you had any problems with leaking, spillage, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Waxwing

olwen said:


> I was 9 when I started my period too. I read somewhere that a girls period starts - or is thought to start - when the percentage of body fat reaches a certain level. I can't remember this number tho. I was a fat kid so...Lala, was there ever a year given as the cut off?



But that can't be that important. I was a very large little girl, but my first period was at 12; my body fat was high enough years before that.

I've read articles about it having to do with the hormones you ingest in food, but I'm not sure how valid that is.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> If you don't mind, when you use it, can you report back...if you had any problems with leaking, spillage, etc. Thanks!



Will do! Aunt flo won't be here till the end of the month so it may be a while.


----------



## olwen

Waxwing said:


> But that can't be that important. I was a very large little girl, but my first period was at 12; my body fat was high enough years before that.
> 
> I've read articles about it having to do with the hormones you ingest in food, but I'm not sure how valid that is.



Chalk it up to human evolution at work.


----------



## BeaBea

Waxwing said:


> But that can't be that important. I was a very large little girl, but my first period was at 12; my body fat was high enough years before that.
> 
> I've read articles about it having to do with the hormones you ingest in food, but I'm not sure how valid that is.



I always understood both the start and the stop age of your periods was at least partly hereditary. My Mother started very early and her menopause started early too. Being as I'm 41 this year I find that mildly terrifying - thanks Mum!!! 

Tracey xx


----------



## irish_redhead

BeaBea said:


> I always understood both the start and the stop age of your periods was at least partly hereditary.



It is, absolutely. 

Also - some reproductive problems (such as endometriosis) have genetic links. I'm lucky enough to be the next in a long line of women with endo. Not fun. 

My grandmother always had very heavy, horrible periods. When she was in her late 50s she had a hysterectomy because the bleeding was so bad, and there was no sign of menopause coming anytime soon. 

My mother is 58 this year. She's managed to go without a period for about 4 months at a time over the past couple of years - but no other signs of menopause yet. 

I started spotting at age 9. Started regular monthly periods at age 12. I figure I'm another 25 years away from menopause at this point. At least. 

On the tampon issue - I used pads for my first full period. That was enough of that BS - the next month I started using tampons - Playtex Super-plus. They're the only ones that fit comfortably and that work really well. I'm usually very heavy, so the first couple of days I wear the tampon, 2 pads AND I sleep on a dark colored towel, just in case. By day 3 I'm fine with just the tampon, and change it every 4 hours or so. I've tried both OB and Tampex, but they just don't seem to form to my contours.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I decided to give OB a chance... my free sample is on the way, hehe. Hmm.. I think I may give the compak ones a chance again meanwhile.. I believe they are tampax.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Cat said:


> I was an early bloomer, too. I started the day after my 9th birthday.
> It's brutal being so young and having to deal with that crap.
> 
> I've heard that the earlier you start menstruating the later you stop. The later you start, the earlier you stop.
> If it's true, what kind of a messed up system is that?!




Ok, going all the way back to page 2 for this...

I don't know how true that would be. I mean my mom was an early one too, like me. She was also 9 and she's now about 45. She hasn't had her period for about 7 years and she said she almost didnt notice menopause.

So who knows? I hope what happened to my mom happens to me. But it kind of makes me need to pop out a kid before that date though  Darn, thought I could party forever....lol


----------



## olwen

Maybe our ovaries just have a user limit you know. 100,000 eggs and boom that's it.


----------



## AtlantisAK

olwen said:


> Maybe our ovaries just have a user limit you know. 100,000 eggs and boom that's it.



Uhm....I'm a little scared now. I sure hope it's not -BOOM- and that's it. I kinda like my insides where they are...lol.


----------



## olwen

How about 100,000 microscopic booms?


----------



## AtlantisAK

olwen said:


> How about 100,000 microscopic booms?



Like pop-rocks? Those things were awesome....

Ok, that may work....-ponders- But wouldn't the eggs all be gone by then?? -strokes chin-. Interesting idea...

But anyway, to keep this a valid 'on-topic-post', I do greatly suggest Playtex Sport! (Again!)


----------



## BeaBea

olwen said:


> Maybe our ovaries just have a user limit you know. 100,000 eggs and boom that's it.



Umm, that is definitely a fact. When you're born you already have all the eggs you're ever going to have. My Doctor referred to ovaries as 'the distribution system, not the factory'.

Kind of amazing/scary...

Tracey xx


----------



## LalaCity

Not a medical professional here, but I'm betting the whole "How early you start your period determines how late you stop" notion is another one for the "Old Wive's Tales" file.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> If you don't mind, when you use it, can you report back...if you had any problems with leaking, spillage, etc. Thanks!



Well I tried the Diva Cup this weekend with a mixed result. I bought the large which is about as big as a sherry or schot glass. My first fear was that I would have reach issues trying to get it in. I tried it in the reclining position with no success. I assumed maybe it was too big but then I tried it seated and got it in with no problem. It's comfortable, can't feel a thing and there is no leakage whatsoever.

The bad news is I couldn't get it out. That, I also tried in the reclining position and was going out of my mind trying to get it out. I had it in for 24 hours and thought I was going to have to go to the emergency room. As a last ditch effort I tried to remove it in the seated position sitting on the very edge of the couch and I was able to slip it right out with no problem. So bear in mind that a reclining position compresses your love channel to where you can't get the cup in or out even with a pair of pliers. (Don't ask how I know this) The silicon device is flexibe but tough. You cannot have vaginal sex with this thing in and there are small pinholes strategically placed at intervals around the lip of the thing. I assume it is to allow air in to break the suction when you are ready to remove it? So even if you could have sex with it in, it will not prevent pregnancy. I can remove it with barely any spillage.

I'm going to keep using it as I feel I have the hang of it now. If you're squirrely about putting your hands down there and taking care of business, you have short arms or other reach issues I wouldn't recommend it. I would surmise that if I ever had issues with my back I would not be able to use this cup either. But yeah, so far so good usage wise. It does take a bit more skill and effort to use it than it does for a tampon.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> I want to try these http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> I've used tampons, but have found them to be really uncomfortable, especially the first day that I start my cycle...my vagina is just super tender to the touch. *dunno* So for now, I use Always pads...but I want to switch it up.



Now with rereading this post, the cup may not be comfortable for you. It is much larger than a tampon and fits a tight seal which is why it works so well. It's possible you're sensitive to the bleaching agent they used to whiten the cotton in the tampon. If that's the case then the cup would be a good choice but if this is more 'foreign object' related I wouldn't bother.


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> Now with rereading this post, the cup may not be comfortable for you. It is much larger than a tampon and fits a tight seal which is why it works so well. It's possible you're sensitive to the bleaching agent they used to whiten the cotton in the tampon. If that's the case then the cup would be a good choice but if this is more 'foreign object' related I wouldn't bother.



Thanks for reporting back! And it is more of a foreign object thing for me...maybe I could wait a day or two and then try using the cup.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the feedback on the diva cup, Lilly!


----------



## Neen

I love playtex gentle glide super plus. Love them.. i am paranoid on really heavy flow days, so i stick to pads for the most part, but the super plus by playtex are amazing!


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for reporting back! And it is more of a foreign object thing for me...maybe I could wait a day or two and then try using the cup.



There are other cups available out there, something I didn't know before I bought the Diva Cup. There's the Lunette, the Femme Cup, a Mooncup, etc. I think a few of them are made from the same material but they are a bit softer/more flexible. You might want to research those before you decide. I'm liking my cup so far but there are others that may be a better fit for you. 

http://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/1117215.html


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> There are other cups available out there, something I didn't know before I bought the Diva Cup. There's the Lunette, the Femme Cup, a Mooncup, etc. I think a few of them are made from the same material but they are a bit softer/more flexible. You might want to research those before you decide. I'm liking my cup so far but there are others that may be a better fit for you.
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/1117215.html



Oooohh, thanks for the link, Lilly! I plan on checking it out and weighing my options.


----------



## Gingembre

Oooh periods....so godamn annoying! (Don't think I've posted in here yet, except to comment on vaginas (!)...maybe i have...hmm!)
I started my periods when I was 11. Think my mum started later than that. She started menopause at age 37, so I really hope I haven't inherited that, coz I would like some kids at some point, but not before I'm 30 (need to find a man first!!!). I'm 22 now and my periods have never settled. I thought I had it all worked out that I just had a 5 week cycle, but it seemed to be "a week later than anticipated" whether I was anticipating 4 or 5 weeks in advance! In the past 6 months, however, they've gone properly crazy...starting and stopping for weeks and only having a proper period every, like, 8 weeks. I've been pretty stressed recently coz I'm about to finish uni, so I wonder if it's due to that. If they don't sort themselves out over the summer I'm gonna go see a Dr.

Back on topic, when I do get a period, regular/super tampax tampons do the job for me during the day, with an extra-long uber muchos absorbent pad at night instead. I'm thinking of ordering a mooncup online tho...have seen then advertised a couple of times, but we don't really have "cups" in the UK. I'm intreguied by the whole thing tho, and would like to give it a whirl....be a lot cheaper and would avoid those "bugger, this is my last tampon" times!


----------



## BeaBea

Gingembre said:


> I'm thinking of ordering a mooncup online tho...have seen then advertised a couple of times, but we don't really have "cups" in the UK.



My (UK) friend is a new convert and very happy with hers. I just asked her where she got it and she gave me this link.

Tracey xx


----------



## olwen

Gingembre said:


> Oooh periods....so godamn annoying! (Don't think I've posted in here yet, except to comment on vaginas (!)...maybe i have...hmm!)
> I started my periods when I was 11. Think my mum started later than that. She started menopause at age 37, so I really hope I haven't inherited that, coz I would like some kids at some point, but not before I'm 30 (need to find a man first!!!). I'm 22 now and my periods have never settled. I thought I had it all worked out that I just had a 5 week cycle, but it seemed to be "a week later than anticipated" whether I was anticipating 4 or 5 weeks in advance! In the past 6 months, however, they've gone properly crazy...starting and stopping for weeks and only having a proper period every, like, 8 weeks. I've been pretty stressed recently coz I'm about to finish uni, so I wonder if it's due to that. If they don't sort themselves out over the summer I'm gonna go see a Dr.
> 
> Back on topic, when I do get a period, regular/super tampax tampons do the job for me during the day, with an extra-long uber muchos absorbent pad at night instead. I'm thinking of ordering a mooncup online tho...have seen then advertised a couple of times, but we don't really have "cups" in the UK. I'm intreguied by the whole thing tho, and would like to give it a whirl....be a lot cheaper and would avoid those "bugger, this is my last tampon" times!



Ginge, don't freak too hard about your cycle. Mine is 33-35 days, so it never comes at the same time each month. It sort of moves thru the months so sometimes it starts at the beginning of a month and sometimes at the end, but the days are still the same. I would think more women are like that too.


----------



## LillyBBBW

***TMI ALERT***TMI ALERT***TMI ALERT***TMI ALERT***
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Still here huh? OK. I have a grim tale to share about the Diva Cup. I may have been a bit premature in my overall assessment of how well it works. Ordinarily the first day of my period is marginal and then for two days after it's a bloody horror show. For years I've been told that we really don't lose that much blood is just seems that way. 

At the first sign of cramping I decided to put my Diva Cup in. i was going to be at rehearsals all day and was not in the mood for an accident. When I finally got it out there was a little blood inside. For four days the bleeding has been tame and minimal. I thought, "Eh. So this is it huh?" NO!

This afternoon I had to scurry to the ladies room. I barely made it to the stall and..... Bloody horror. A cup full to the brim with blood and a pool of thick blood on the floor in front of the toilet as if I'd been stabbed with a stake to the heart. It really was like a B grade vampire flick. Dripping with sweat and panic, I was frantically trying to clean up the mess on the floor before someone comes into the ladies room and sees it. Pouring the rest of the blood into the toilet and leaving my baby wipes and other things in the stall I had to rush to the sink and wash out the cup. All the while I'm praying no one will come in and see this gross thing. I clean up all the evidence with soapy water and brought some soapy paper towels in to polish off the rest of the bloodmess on the floor and then try to reinsert the cup -- and GOOD! My underwear? Ruined. I can.not. have an accident on the way home so this better be good. The toilet is such that I couldn't reach. I don't know why but I could not get this thing back in, on top of the fact that this is a wall mounted toilet and I thought I heard a slight crack as I struggled there. I can't wear a pad, my underwear is a loss and curled up in the feminine waste recepticle on the wall.

I finally had to stand up and put one foot on the toilet to get the thing back in. Just then another employee enters the bathroom and I'm feaking out hoping they:


can't see me contorting myself over the toilet
can't hear the low squishy air farty sound the cup makes as you try over and over again to reinsert the thing
don't take the stall next to mine
Turned out the coworker was someone *I* actually work with. Egads! Yes, this story is grossly inappropriate and I'm not comfortable spreading all this out for the world to see. I'm throwing myself on the grenade here however for the sake of the greater good. Let this be a cuationary tale. The cup works well IF you have light periods or you can keep on top of it if you don't. I reckon these past days were merely premature bleeding caused by the suction of the cup itself but today is actually THE official first day of my period.  

I'm still shaking from the adrenal panic.


----------



## Gingembre

Oh my god Lily *hugs*
What an awful experience! Thanks for sharing...I don't think my periods are very heavy, but I'm a bit scared of the cup now!
x


----------



## LillyBBBW

Gingembre said:


> Oh my god Lily *hugs*
> What an awful experience! Thanks for sharing...I don't think my periods are very heavy, but I'm a bit scared of the cup now!
> x



I'm going to stick with it Ginge. I'm going to chalk this one up as a rookie miscalculation. Rarely do I have a cycle where there isn't an incident of some sort or I have to strategically time my trips to the ladies room for upgrades. It's just that it's never been to this caliber before. I'm still at the beginning of the learning curve and may be able to work something out. The environmental and economic benefits outweigh the pitfalls for me thus far. With time I may get the hang of it.


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the updated post, Lilly. *HUGGGGS*
Your unfortunate experience is pretty close to what I feared might happen with the cup. :-(


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cat said:


> Thanks for the updated post, Lilly. *HUGGGGS*
> Your unfortunate experience is pretty close to what I feared might happen with the cup. :-(



It happened again today. This time in the private corporate shower room but still, I can't go through this each and every time -- and I NEEDED the shower. Taking the thing out is messy business. I'm afraid it just won't work.


----------



## ashmamma84

Oh wow! Thanks for telling about your experience, Lilly! It almost doesn't seem worth it to even try.  I can't risk having my clothing ruined...and the embarassment of being at work or in another public setting...ugh.

Sorry about your difficulty.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh wow! Thanks for telling about your experience, Lilly! It almost doesn't seem worth it to even try.  I can't risk having my clothing ruined...and the embarassment of being at work or in another public setting...ugh.
> 
> Sorry about your difficulty.



Yeah, I'm really disappointed. It works very well till that point, I thought I was on to something. What's even more disappointing is seeing a litteral measure of how much I actually bleed.  There are measure lines on this cup. I knew I was heavy but holy crap! It's no wonder nothing works. I feel silly for even bothering with tampons now. It has been eye opening. I won't be wasting my money on them anymore and it surely is a compelling argument for casting me out of the village during my time of month.


----------



## olwen

Oh no Lilly, that's awful. I felt that. There have been times where I removed a tampon that I kept in too long, only to hear a sort of wet fwack only to find the chunky bits on the back of the stall door or on the floor where it lands on the tile grout. It's weird and gross.

I was wondering if it was possible to remove the cup without making a mess. Maybe there's a bigger size that will still fit...I'm sure too that there's a tampon for super heavy days....there's got to be a solution.


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> Oh no Lilly, that's awful. I felt that. There have been times where I removed a tampon that I kept in too long, only to hear a sort of wet fwack only to find the chunky bits on the back of the stall door or on the floor where it lands on the tile grout. It's weird and gross.
> 
> I was wondering if it was possible to remove the cup without making a mess. Maybe there's a bigger size that will still fit...I'm sure too that there's a tampon for super heavy days....there's got to be a solution.



Well I've had a good night's sleep to think about it and just had a brainstorm session with Lipmixgirl who did the flo math.  We're thinking it might be wise to invest in buying at least one more cup and keeping them in my bathroom clutch, this way I don't have to hobble back and fourth to the sink. Also I discovered that I can remove the thing over the toilet. I didn't know that I had that capability so I'm thinking I will give it another try and just change more frequently. Every three hours I'm thinking. See, the problem comes when the thing gets too full and I was wearing it too long. Every three hours is much better than every hour and a half like it was with the tampons.


----------



## Neen

Well, Playtex, just came out with a 'Ultra' tampon..it's the highest absobency they have. Just letting you all know..you can get a free sample if you do a playtex ultra search online.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lilly, do you ever wear a pad along with your cup or tampon? I, too, was blessed with a heavy flow and back when I still bled I'd wear a pad during the day along with the tampon(s -- yes, I wore two at ONCE, that's how heavy I bled) if I thought I couldn't get in to change it out as often as I wanted. 

I never tried the Diva cup, or the Keeper, which is a similar thing, but I did try the "Instead" which just didn't fit me well enough to consistently stay in place and not make an unholy mess. I also tried sea sponges but ... wow... talk about a mess. Ugh.

I totally feel for you. I lived just as you are for so many years and I just hated it. I just can't tell you how freeing it is to not bleed anymore, and can't say enough good things about my ablation. Thing is, though, for those of you who may even possibly want kids, it's not an option. But once you're an oldish fart like me, it really is a faboo way to get those periods to stop (or at least slow down) without tinkering with hormones.

In the meantime, been there, done that, and got the 1000 pairs of stained cotton underwear to prove it.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> Well I've had a good night's sleep to think about it and just had a brainstorm session with Lipmixgirl who did the flo math.  We're thinking it might be wise to invest in buying at least one more cup and keeping them in my bathroom clutch, this way I don't have to hobble back and fourth to the sink. Also I discovered that I can remove the thing over the toilet. I didn't know that I had that capability so I'm thinking I will give it another try and just change more frequently. Every three hours I'm thinking. See, the problem comes when the thing gets too full and I was wearing it too long. Every three hours is much better than every hour and a half like it was with the tampons.


Ah, I had wondered if you were able to remove it over the toilet. I just figured that must not have worked well and so I didn't ask. On my heavy days I do have to change the tampon about every hour then as the flow gets lighter, every three or four hours. The whole things seems to be very much like a tampon, but just not disposable. How much was the cup anyway?


----------



## LalaCity

Since we're talking about alternative products (Lilly's Divacup chronicles having both intrigued and terrified ), I've been thinking for some time about trying out reusable cloth pads for night time or hanging around the house (I don't wear tampons all the time for fear of TSS). It just bothers me how much waste is generated by disposable pads, so I'm ready to try the environmentally sound approach and, since I'm not particularly squeamish, the though of rinsing them out doesn't bother me.

Googling around, I found some promising-looking products out there, particularly a company called Sckoon, as well as a business with the snicker-inducing name Party In My Pants. It think I like the looks of the latter best because their designs are cute and the pads fold up into little self-contained compact-like pouches for your purse.

Here are some links:

www.sckoon.com

www.partypantspads.com

Anyone else gone this route?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lala, I used them for awhile (along with tampons) and they were really nice. For me, because of my huge flow and paranoia about leaking, they weren't sufficient to be used all the time all by themselves but I also didn't like using tampons 24/7 so when my flow would calm down a bit, I'd use those at night or when "kicking it" around the house. They were fun and festive (if one can use terms like "fun" and "festive" when it comes to one's menstrual blood) and I even got my daughters to use them for awhile. We had a special little container that sat in our laundry room that we kept water and borax in to dump them in to soak. Then they got added to the laundry as needed. The flannel felt really nice, but like I said I didn't use them when bleeding heavily because I bet that feeling of dampness of a soaked pad would feel pretty awful. 

The only thing I trued that I TRULY hated were sea sponges. They smelled bad, made my coochie smell bad, and were really messy. It was a short lived experiment in being a "natural girl".


----------



## olwen

Wow la la. that's actually cool. I emailed both sites to see if they sell pads in plus sizes. I could see buying one of them only to discover the buttons don't touch without bunching the panties.


----------



## olwen

Party in my pants has a response for the plus size pad question:

Me to pimp: Do you make pads for large size underwear - size 22/24 and up? I'd hate to buy one of your pads to discover that the buttons don't touch or have to have a bunching situation....

Pimp: That's a very good question. Thanks so much for contacting us! The best 
thing to do is get out a ruler and a pair of underwear. Measure the base 
of your panties and compare it to the width of our wider pads: 3". If 
that seems good to you, then our Large and Overnight pads will fit you 
just fine. If not, please let us know! We may well introduce a bigger 
pad if we know that there's a demand.

Me to Pimp: If I measure the seams of the top and bottom of my panties, the top is roughly 3 inches and the bottom is roughly 6 inches. I don't think your pads will fit.


----------



## BeaBea

olwen said:


> If I measure the seams of the top and bottom of my panties, the top is roughly 3 inches and the bottom is roughly 6 inches. I don't think your pads will fit.



Olwen, 
as the pads only have one popper to hold them in place then you only need to consider the narrowest part of the gusset of your panties. If thats 3 inches then I think they would work.

The only reason I'm commenting on this is because we make panties in all sizes. Even when you grade the pattern up to fit a 90 inch hip the fabric between your legs doesnt need to get any wider. Therefore - these pads might actually, truly be that Urban Myth of Plus Sizes - One Size Fits All!

Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> Ah, I had wondered if you were able to remove it over the toilet. I just figured that must not have worked well and so I didn't ask. On my heavy days I do have to change the tampon about every hour then as the flow gets lighter, every three or four hours. The whole things seems to be very much like a tampon, but just not disposable. How much was the cup anyway?



Hey Olwen, just got back from out of town. I have the receipt right here and I paid 32.49 for the DivaCup. It's a hefty price, moreso if I buy more than one. I figure over time if the method works it pays for itself eventually so it's a good deal. I can remove it over the toilet but it requires that I straddle the toilet which would require that I remove my underwear as they are a hinderance. It's seems a lot of acrobatics just to use this thing but I'm willing to follow through and see if I can adapt. I'll give it two more cycles. If it doesn't work out then I'm out 100 dollars but I'm ok with that.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey Olwen, just got back from out of town. I have the receipt right here and I paid 32.49 for the DivaCup. It's a hefty price, moreso if I buy more than one. I figure over time if the method works it pays for itself eventually so it's a good deal. I can remove it over the toilet but it requires that I straddle the toilet which would require that I remove my underwear as they are a hinderance. It's seems a lot of acrobatics just to use this thing but I'm willing to follow through and see if I can adapt. I'll give it two more cycles. If it doesn't work out then I'm out 100 dollars but I'm ok with that.



That is a lot, but if it does work out then it def cheaper than the price to spend on pads and tampons over the course of a year.


----------



## olwen

I'm sure I've taken this thread from tampons to pad - my apologies

but if anybody size 24 and up wants to test out PIMP's plus size pad - they're in the testing phase and said they needed testers. Email them, let them know your panty size and ask if they still need testers at [email protected]


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm glad you guys are doing this. How cool to be on the cutting edge of new/old technology! It almost makes me wish I still bled so I could get in on the testing.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Okay, so far so good. This is day 2 and it's going rather well. I admit my sessions in the bathroom take just a bit longer than they used to, under 10 minutes or so, but I still feel a lot safer with this method. Here's my strategy.

On my way to the bathroom I get a cup of water. I drink it ( drinking more water is good for you) then fill the cup again and take it with me to the ladies room. I remove my Divacup, dump the contents in the toilet and drop it in the cup of water I brought with me to the ladies room. I wipe with baby wipes and then take the fresh cup out of the sealed plastic ziploc snack bag. I put the new cup in, then take the old cup out of the water I brought and zip it up in the ziploc bag that the fresh cup was in. Pour the water into the toilet and flush. 

I had one leakage problem because I waited too long before changing but it was minor. I wore a thin maxi for just in case so it was ok. Wearing the Divacup seems a whole lot of pomp and circumstance but I prefer doing this to what I was doing before. The mess is more contained and I can go somewhat longer between visits to the ladies room. I find I'm reaching, inserting and removing the thing a whole lot better than last month and so far not a stitch of clothing has been stained or ruined.


----------



## Gingembre

Yay!!! Good to know you're getting on better, Lilly 

When I have a job, I shall be ordering myself 1 or 2 of these...and I like the tip about the cup of water - good idea, thanks.


----------



## olwen

I was just talking to a coworker about the Diva Cup and found out she uses it. She says she empties the cup into the toilet and then just puts it surrepticiously in her hand and has gotten clever at washing it out so no one really notices, then goes back to the stall and reinserts it. She doesn't switch out the cups. She just has the one and she says it's fine. Maybe I'll try this thing one day.

So far I liked the reusable pad. It just wasn't wide enough as I suspected. Since I only had one pad I only used it overnight. But I liked that I didn't have to throw anything away.


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> I was just talking to a coworker about the Diva Cup and found out she uses it. She says she empties the cup into the toilet and then just puts it surrepticiously in her hand and has gotten clever at washing it out so no one really notices, then goes back to the stall and reinserts it. She doesn't switch out the cups. She just has the one and she says it's fine. Maybe I'll try this thing one day.
> 
> So far I liked the reusable pad. It just wasn't wide enough as I suspected. Since I only had one pad I only used it overnight. But I liked that I didn't have to throw anything away.



Yes, that's what I did at first and of course you know the rest.  I've really gotten used to using it so that I could probably do the same thing. There are a couple of reason why it would not work for me in particular though. One is, I'm a bleeder. I cannot walk out of that stall a la commando even if it's just to go to the sink and back. Also I use the handicap stall which is a prime piece of real estate. If I slip out of there someone could slip in and I'd have to wait. Moreover I have to deal with the nosey people in my office and being caught at the sink washing a blood saturated device would not go over well. These people tend to be really chatty asking me how my singing is going, do I have any concerts coming up or telling me about performances they've seen recently. It's hard to be stealthy when someone is leaning against the wall quizzing me for information. Sometimes it's even job related.  Also I have vaginal sensitivities to things like latex and soap. I have to wash my Divacup with a special soap at home to avoid irritation. I could probably just rinse and not use the industrial soap provided in the office lavs but that's not very sanitary for me or more importantly for the people who have to come in and use the sink after me.

Right now I'm just too paranoid about things going wrong to try it with just one. Possibley in a few months when I've become a hardened veteran and I see that these awkward scenarios are rare. If you don't have any of these issues you might not have to bother but if you're like me it may take some special planning. Still I think the benefits outway the pitfals even with all this added drama. My period ended this weekend and I feel this month was a huge success. No incidents.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, that's what I did at first and of course you know the rest.  I've really gotten used to using it so that I could probably do the same thing. There are a couple of reason why it would not work for me in particular though. One is, I'm a bleeder. I cannot walk out of that stall a la commando even if it's just to go to the sink and back. Also I use the handicap stall which is a prime piece of real estate. If I slip out of there someone could slip in and I'd have to wait. Moreover I have to deal with the nosey people in my office and being caught at the sink washing a blood saturated device would not go over well. These people tend to be really chatty asking me how my singing is going, do I have any concerts coming up or telling me about performances they've seen recently. It's hard to be stealthy when someone is leaning against the wall quizzing me for information. Sometimes it's even job related.  Also I have vaginal sensitivities to things like latex and soap. I have to wash my Divacup with a special soap at home to avoid irritation. I could probably just rinse and not use the industrial soap provided in the office lavs but that's not very sanitary for me or more importantly for the people who have to come in and use the sink after me.
> 
> Right now I'm just too paranoid about things going wrong to try it with just one. Possibley in a few months when I've become a hardened veteran and I see that these awkward scenarios are rare. If you don't have any of these issues you might not have to bother but if you're like me it may take some special planning. Still I think the benefits outway the pitfals even with all this added drama. My period ended this weekend and I feel this month was a huge success. No incidents.



I wonder what the ancients did about this other than sit on a pot for a week.


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> I wonder what the ancients did about this other than sit on a pot for a week.



The same as we do I suppose, stuff rags in their pants and burn them in a bizarre ritual telling everybody it's a sacrifice to the gods. At least that's what I used to do.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> The same as we do I suppose, stuff rags in their pants and burn them in a bizarre ritual telling everybody it's a sacrifice to the gods. At least that's what I used to do.



LOL. We must keep you away from the fields lest your dirty blood ruin the crops.


----------



## Risible

This thread has been so successful and so informative, I'm adding it to the Health forum's Most Useful Threads sticky at the top of the Health forum.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Well, I leave for the Vegas Bash Wednesday night and my period will be in full bloom. This is a 6 - 7 hour flight. I don't know HOW I'm going to twist myself around to remove and reinsert this Divacup while cooped up in that tiny airplane bathroom. I'm trying to think of things I can do or prepare in advance for a worst case scenareo. If I bring my extra Divacups in my carryon will homeland security personnel pull them out and hold them up demanding to know what they are? Will they be confiscated? Expect a story when I return.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Well, I leave for the Vegas Bash Wednesday night and my period will be in full bloom. This is a 6 - 7 hour flight. I don't know HOW I'm going to twist myself around to remove and reinsert this Divacup while cooped up in that tiny airplane bathroom. I'm trying to think of things I can do or prepare in advance for a worst case scenareo. If I bring my extra Divacups in my carryon will homeland security personnel pull them out and hold them up demanding to know what they are? Will they be confiscated? Expect a story when I return.



Couldn't you just stick a few in your pocket?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Couldn't you just stick a few in your pocket?



Hmmm.... I don't usually wear stuff with pockets. I might have to look in the ol' wardrobe and see if I have anything. The Divacups are like tiny silicone plungers. They might be a bit bulky to carry in a pocket even if I mush them down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Hmmm.... I don't usually wear stuff with pockets. I might have to look in the ol' wardrobe and see if I have anything. The Divacups are like tiny silicone plungers. They might be a bit bulky to carry in a pocket even if I mush them down.




Ahhh sorry, I'm not really sure what Divacups are....I was actually surprised to find myself subscribed to this thread....and haven't posted in it before now 
Do they search your purse, too, or just run it through a detector? Or maybe just use a simpler alternative just for the flight, until you hit the next airport?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahhh sorry, I'm not really sure what Divacups are....I was actually surprised to find myself subscribed to this thread....and haven't posted in it before now
> Do they search your purse, too, or just run it through a detector? Or maybe just use a simpler alternative just for the flight, until you hit the next airport?



They should just run it through the x-ray unless they feel they need to search it. Is your flight non-stop? How often are you supposed to change the cups? Could you just use a tampon during the flight times? Or a pad?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ella Bella said:


> They should just run it through the x-ray unless they feel they need to search it. Is your flight non-stop? How often are you supposed to change the cups? Could you just use a tampon during the flight times? Or a pad?



It's a nonstop flight and I am a bleeder big time. The cup I have to change every three hours or so, tampons I have to change every hour and a half. I could probably get through the flight having to change only once with the Divacup but I would be up and down with tampons. I'm sorta new at using the cup. This will only be my third cycle using it and I fear user error like dropping it in the toilet. I'm pretty flexible so I may be able to maneuver to remove and insert the thing but what if I can't? I'd prefer not to bring a whole lot of stuff that will wind up being waste material or require having to get up and down the whole time. I feel comfortable with using it so far so I may be worrying over nothing.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

LillyBBBW said:


> It's a nonstop flight and I am a bleeder big time. The cup I have to change every three hours or so, tampons I have to change every hour and a half. I could probably get through the flight having to change only once with the Divacup but I would be up and down with tampons. I'm sorta new at using the cup. This will only be my third cycle using it and I fear user error like dropping it in the toilet. I'm pretty flexible so I may be able to maneuver to remove and insert the thing but what if I can't? I'd prefer not to bring a whole lot of stuff that will wind up being waste material or require having to get up and down the whole time. I feel comfortable with using it so far so I may be worrying over nothing.



I bet you'll be just fine.  Maybe take an extra one just in case you do drop it though.


----------



## That1BigGirl

LillyBBBW said:


> If I bring my extra Divacups in my carryon will homeland security personnel pull them out and hold them up demanding to know what they are? Will they be confiscated? Expect a story when I return.



Do you still have the original package? (I know what they are, but not the size of the package)... maybe put it in them? OR if you can put the cups in a baggie, and maybe the instructions or something that ID's them? Let HS read to figure it out hehehehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I don't know.....I HATE OB tampons.....I have also decided that life is too short for cardboard applicators. I don't really like having to "delve deep"up there when it comes to feminine protection :doh:
This would be the main reason I wouldn't want to try a diva cup....

But then again, I figured out years ago that I am very fortunate in my cycles. They are consistent, predictable, basically light and not that painful usually. 

A pad or tampax pearl usually works for me.....










This site was a bit more informative about it all


> Can be worn for up to 12 hours at a time. Can be worn overnight.
> 
> Miacup can securely hold up to almost three times the fluid that an average tampon or sanitary pad can: between one third and one quarter of an entire average monthly flow. Perfectly suitable for both the lightest and heaviest flows, Miacup needs to be changed less frequently than even the highest absorbency tampons and can be worn overnight.
> 
> Many women will only need to empty the cup upon waking and again before bed.
> 
> 
> Easy to clean. Nothing to throw away. Easy to sterilise.
> 
> When it does need to be emptied, Miacup can be easily cleaned with soap and water (when at home) or simply wiped clean with toilet paper or a feminine hygiene wipe (when on the go). There is nothing to throw away.
> 
> Between cycles, Miacup can be fully sterilised by boiling.
> 
> 
> Easy to use. Comfortable. No strings.
> 
> With a little experience, Miacup is as easy to use as a conventional tampon. The soft, flexible silicone rubber that it's made from means that Miacup is also incredibly comfortable when in place. Most women are unable to feel the cup at all when it is properly inserted. Some women even report that Miacup can help reduce the pain associated with menstrual cramps and endometriosis.
> 
> Worn within the body, Miacup is odourless and entirely invisible with no strings or other external parts.
> 
> 
> More reliable. Perfect for swimming & other sports.
> 
> With proper insertion, Miacup pops open to form a suction seal that resists leakage and provides most women with more reliable protection than tampons. This makes Miacup ideal for those with an active lifestyle and especially suitable for activities like running, swimming, dance and yoga.
> 
> 
> Perfect for travelling. Requires less space to store/pack.
> 
> Lightweight and small in size, Miacup is perfect for travelling. There is nothing bulky to pack or carry, nothing to throw away and nothing to run out of.
> 
> 
> Can be worn before start of period.
> 
> Miacup may be comfortably inserted prior to the onset of menstruation, ensuring maximal preparedness. This also means that new Miacup users will have the freedom to practice using Miacup before their period begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this link sure makes one think about the waste produced by all the stuff we have to use......
> 
> http://www.rethinkthetampon.com/?gclid=CM7AqYC0wJQCFQ4RnQod3miHTw


----------



## olwen

Lilly, couldn't you double up and use an overnight pad or two AND the diva cup perhaps that would buy you another two hours or so, so you wouldn't have to change until you deplaned.


----------



## thatgirl08

I've really got to try this Divacup thing. My flow isn't too heavy, so I don't think I'd have to change it too much but I have trouble getting tampons in, so I don't know if I'm going to be able to get a cup up there. I'll let you guys know how it goes if I decide to try it out!


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> Lilly, couldn't you double up and use an overnight pad or two AND the diva cup perhaps that would buy you another two hours or so, so you wouldn't have to change until you deplaned.



There are gory details as to why this would, in the long run, not be practical. After a while it would become full enough to actually break the seal off and on causing some leakage. Not so bad if you have alternative protection in place, the spotting will be minimal. The issue comes once the flight is over and I want to remove the thing, filled to the brim by this time. It must be squeezed to break the suction and be removed. Suction+full capacity+pinching squeeze+sudden suction release = thy cup runneth over. :shocked: This was the horror show that happended to me the first time, before I knew anything or was properly prepared. It was like the aftermath of a botched stage setting for a horror film. My shoes were ruined.

Going back to pads and tamps will be messy too, guaranteed. It always was but at the time I didn't know I had alternatives. I put down plastic shopping bags before I sat, spent a fortune on new underwear and black clothing. The Divacup is the closest I've come to having stress free periods. The only issue is you have to be on top of it and have proper reach access. The airplane is a big challenge and I'm not even going to think about what the cabin pressure may potentially do. It will surely be a test. I'm going to carry a few extra pads and another change of underwear just in case. I wanted to carry on as little as possible but there seems to be no way around it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gawd, Lilly....I'm so sorry to hear that you have so much trouble with it


----------



## LillyBBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, Lilly....I'm so sorry to hear that you have so much trouble with it



LOL Thanks Doll.  Just my luck to be born with such fruitful loins. I've elected myself official Divacup guinea pig here as I know a lot of people are interested in how this works. It's not perfect but it suits me better than any of the other things out there. There will be a report when I return if not before.


----------



## Risible

thatgirl08 said:


> I've really got to try this Divacup thing. My flow isn't too heavy, so I don't think I'd have to change it too much but I have trouble getting tampons in, so I don't know if I'm going to be able to get a cup up there. I'll let you guys know how it goes if I decide to try it out!



Years ago, I had a birth control device that was kinda like the Divacup. It was a rubber cup that fit over the cervix; you had to get the placement just so, of course, or it was useless. 

I remember at the time I had no problem inserting tampons, but I had a terrible time with the placement of the Cup (whatever it was called, I can't remember). My arms are on the short side, and I had a hard time reaching. Once it was in place, it was held on by suction (or so I understood), and getting it off was a bitch - took many, many tries over the course of 30 minutes or more, at which point I would tire out, and go back in after a while for more attempts.

I hated it. It was way, way more work than it was worth and I discontinued it shortly.

Do you have a hard time placing tampons due to reach issues?

Lilly, do you think she (or anyone) would a difficult placing the Divacup if they have a hard time placing tampons?


----------



## olwen

Lilly, I'm so sorry, I don't know whether to laugh at you or cry for you. All that stress. Yikes. 

I was buying some obs two weeks ago and I saw a box of Instead cups on the shelf and it was the only one left. I was tempted to buy it, 14 disposable cups for 8 dollars or was it 7 cups for 14 dollars? Anyway, I didn't because I wasn't sure why it was disposable and whether or not all the cups were the same size....


Risible, I'm rather flexible so I don't have a hard time using obs - which don't have an applicator. If I can reach with an ob I'm sure I could reach with a Diva cup. But if you have a hard time, you might because I'm sure you might have to reach further in for the Diva cup...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I will say it again....because I want to 


I hate OB tampons....WHY OH WHY MAKE SUCH THINGS??????? 


@ Ris- from what I was reading on the website about the diva cup device, it doesn't sound as complicated as a diaphram but more like a tampon insertion.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Risible said:


> Years ago, I had a birth control device that was kinda like the Divacup. It was a rubber cup that fit over the cervix; you had to get the placement just so, of course, or it was useless.
> 
> I remember at the time I had no problem inserting tampons, but I had a terrible time with the placement of the Cup (whatever it was called, I can't remember). My arms are on the short side, and I had a hard time reaching. Once it was in place, it was held on by suction (or so I understood), and getting it off was a bitch - took many, many tries over the course of 30 minutes or more, at which point I would tire out, and go back in after a while for more attempts.
> 
> I hated it. It was way, way more work than it was worth and I discontinued it shortly.
> 
> Do you have a hard time placing tampons due to reach issues?
> 
> Lilly, do you think she (or anyone) would a difficult placing the Divacup if they have a hard time placing tampons?



If you have difficulty getting OB tampons in there is no way you're going to be able to work the Divacup I'm afraid. The Divacup has to be folded lengthwise and pinched between your thumb and index finger in order to get it in. I'm able to do this, place it in the area, steady the device with my index finger and slide it in the rest of the way but if you have reach issues or don't like rooting around down there don't waste your money. You've even got to stick your finger up there after and twirl to see if the thing opened and is properly in place. Sometimes in an attempt to insert the thing it pops open before I can get it in right and I have to pull it away, fold it again and start over. It happens to me rarely now but there was a learning curve. I'm long armed and unsqueamish about such things. I'm fortunate that I can get benefits from it but I can understand why this method isn't catching on like wildfire. Using it takes skill and it's MUCH harder to insert than the Instead. I think that's what you were referring to?? Tried that too and it was useless.


----------



## Risible

LillyBBBW said:


> If you have difficulty getting OB tampons in there is no way you're going to be able to work the Divacup I'm afraid. The Divacup has to be folded lengthwise and pinched between your thumb and index finger in order to get it in. I'm able to do this, place it in the area, steady the device with my index finger and slide it in the rest of the way but if you have reach issues or don't like rooting around down there don't waste your money. You've even got to stick your finger up there after and twirl to see if the thing opened and is properly in place. Sometimes in an attempt to insert the thing it pops open before I can get it in right and I have to pull it away, fold it again and start over. It happens to me rarely now but there was a learning curve. I'm long armed and unsqueamish about such things. I'm fortunate that I can get benefits from it but I can understand why this method isn't catching on like wildfire. Using it takes skill and it's MUCH harder to insert than the Instead. I think that's what you were referring to?? Tried that too and it was useless.



Thanks, Lilly! I was hoping to address thatgirl08's post above, and your post here is very thorough.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Well, I'm back. I was able to contort myself up enough in that cramped space to get the Divacup in and out but not without a mess. I spent a great deal of time on cleanup. Otherwise yes, I was able to get it to to work. Then again I'm fairly flexible bodywise and have very good balance. We even hit a bit of turbulence while I was in there. Sadly Cirque de Soliel said they were no longer accepting new applicants.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

LillyBBBW said:


> Sadly Cirque de Soliel said they were no longer accepting new applicants.



Lilly, you friggin kill me.


----------



## phatfatgirl

Well that's just stinks that you had a hard time but thankfully it wasn't too bad.. just lots of extra time in the bathroom. Didn't have to purchase a new wardrobe tho so that's good!


----------



## RedHotAva

I have never had a problem using tampons, aside from the ridiculous amount of them I go through in one period. Assuming I'm not being lazy and waiting too long to change them, I don't have leakage, but if I wait an hour too long its pretty gruesome. 

Anywho, I just started using the Keeper cup this month and I really like it so far! The first day was the bloodiest as far as insertion and removal, and while it has its own unique annoyances, I prefer it to tampons. The Keeper is just like the DivaCup but it is made of natural gum rubber and has a longer stem which makes it easier to remove, imo, but can be trimmed. 

Ashmamma, I'm really tender and kind of sore usually for the first 3 days of my period too, and the cup didn't add any aggravation. In fact, I was only tender for one day this time, but it's my first month with the Keeper so there is no true way to know the correlation.

Lilly, you have a really complex routine for cleaning your DivaCup in the bathroom! I don't know if there is that necessary cleanliness factor for you or if that is just the best way you have tried so far, but my general sentiment is that the only place the cup has gone is inside my vag, its gonna get more blood on it when it goes back in there, so i don't need to sanitize it every time I take it out. I have found the quickest and easiest thing to do in public bathrooms (and at home for me!) is to wet a paper towel or two before even going into the stall, then remove and empty the cup, wipe it down with the wet paper towel, and stick it back in there. Then you can toss the towels in the little pad disposal trash can or just flush them. Also, I don't think they are meant to be kept in ziploc bags, since moisture can't escape. You should tote around the cute little cloth baggies they come with!

The only drawback for me by now is that I have to really stay on top of emptying my Keeper. I could always feel a tampon getting heavy and know it was time to change it, but I have had a couple little incidents this week where I underestimated my flow and wound up with an overflowing cup and bloody undies.


----------



## LillyBBBW

RedHotAva said:


> I have never had a problem using tampons, aside from the ridiculous amount of them I go through in one period. Assuming I'm not being lazy and waiting too long to change them, I don't have leakage, but if I wait an hour too long its pretty gruesome.
> 
> Anywho, I just started using the Keeper cup this month and I really like it so far! The first day was the bloodiest as far as insertion and removal, and while it has its own unique annoyances, I prefer it to tampons. The Keeper is just like the DivaCup but it is made of natural gum rubber and has a longer stem which makes it easier to remove, imo, but can be trimmed.
> 
> Ashmamma, I'm really tender and kind of sore usually for the first 3 days of my period too, and the cup didn't add any aggravation. In fact, I was only tender for one day this time, but it's my first month with the Keeper so there is no true way to know the correlation.
> 
> Lilly, you have a really complex routine for cleaning your DivaCup in the bathroom! I don't know if there is that necessary cleanliness factor for you or if that is just the best way you have tried so far, but my general sentiment is that the only place the cup has gone is inside my vag, its gonna get more blood on it when it goes back in there, so i don't need to sanitize it every time I take it out. I have found the quickest and easiest thing to do in public bathrooms (and at home for me!) is to wet a paper towel or two before even going into the stall, then remove and empty the cup, wipe it down with the wet paper towel, and stick it back in there. Then you can toss the towels in the little pad disposal trash can or just flush them. Also, I don't think they are meant to be kept in ziploc bags, since moisture can't escape. You should tote around the cute little cloth baggies they come with!
> 
> The only drawback for me by now is that I have to really stay on top of emptying my Keeper. I could always feel a tampon getting heavy and know it was time to change it, but I have had a couple little incidents this week where I underestimated my flow and wound up with an overflowing cup and bloody undies.



Good on you for trying the keeper! I love my Divacup and had the same issues with tampons that you did. I've pared down my Divacup routine considerabley. My last period I just wiped it down with a wet wipe and reinserted it and all was fine. What I was worried about mostly are bad smells, bacterial infections and user error so I operated with extreme prejudice in the beginning. As time has gone on and I've gotten more used to using it a lot of the overkill has been eliminated. Now I only use one cup and use the wet wipes on it in between. I keep the extras at my mom's and the other at the office stashed away. I don't pay much attention to my period's comings and goings so even though it happens like clockwork all these years I still get caught by surprise every now and then. But yeah, the ritual of use has been dramatically shortened since my initial postings.


----------



## olwen

LillyBBBW said:


> Good on you for trying the keeper! I love my Divacup and had the same issues with tampons that you did. I've pared down my Divacup routine considerabley. My last period I just wiped it down with a wet wipe and reinserted it and all was fine. What I was worried about mostly are bad smells, bacterial infections and user error so I operated with extreme prejudice in the beginning. As time has gone on and I've gotten more used to using it a lot of the overkill has been eliminated. Now I only use one cup and use the wet wipes on it in between. I keep the extras at my mom's and the other at the office stashed away. I don't pay much attention to my period's comings and goings so even though it happens like clockwork all these years I still get caught by surprise every now and then. But yeah, the ritual of use has been dramatically shortened since my initial postings.



Oh man Lilly, you don't know how happy I am to hear this. I feel like I've been on this anxiety filled journey with you and I swear I breathed a sigh of relief after I read this post. Yay.  I'm going to seriously consider getting a Divacup now. Thanks.


----------



## goofy girl

Whoever said that Tampax Pearls were great is totally right on!! I had an emergency today (eww) and there were no Kotex anywhere to found so I "settled" for Tampax Pearls Compax. I am officially switching! These are FABULOUS!!


----------



## Mishty

LillyBBBW said:


> Good on you for trying the keeper! I love my Divacup and had the same issues with tampons that you did. I've pared down my Divacup routine considerabley. My last period I just wiped it down with a wet wipe and reinserted it and all was fine. What I was worried about mostly are bad smells, bacterial infections and user error so I operated with extreme prejudice in the beginning. As time has gone on and I've gotten more used to using it a lot of the overkill has been eliminated. Now I only use one cup and use the wet wipes on it in between. I keep the extras at my mom's and the other at the office stashed away. I don't pay much attention to my period's comings and goings so even though it happens like clockwork all these years I still get caught by surprise every now and then. But yeah, the ritual of use has been dramatically shortened since my initial
> postings.




I use wipes now too!
Although when I first got my *Keeper, I tried to keep it uber clean and once even put Purell Hand Sanitizer on it to make sure it was "sterile". Yeah talk about pain.... 
I've gotten used to the method of _gentle_ cleanings with wipes every few hours, and now know that, that is more than efficient.

*Divacup sounds so teen to me, so I still call her by her old skool name lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

Missblueyedeath said:


> I use wipes now too!
> Although when I first got my *Keeper, I tried to keep it uber clean and once even put Purell Hand Sanitizer on it to make sure it was "sterile". Yeah talk about pain....
> I've gotten used to the method of _gentle_ cleanings with wipes every few hours, and now know that, that is more than efficient.
> 
> *Divacup sounds so teen to me, so I still call her by her old skool name lol



Yeah, the kitchy names throw me a bit too. I call it 'the menstrual device' or 'the feminine flo receptacle' in real life. My sister says those names are disgusting but I can't bring myself to use a clever codeword that will force me to describe to airport security/customs agents and nosey medicine cabinet peepers what it is used for.


----------



## virgolicious

First and foremost, thanks to Cat for beginning this thread. I just happened upon it today...my, what interesting reading and so educational.

Big thanks to Lilly for sharing her testing experience (now perfection method) with the divacup.

I have been a die-hard ob girl, based on the theory of less environmental waste, since I began using tampons at the ripe old age of 24...my mom didn't use them, so who was I to learn from. Thankfully I had a younger, more knowledgeable roommate to school me. I have always wanted to use an eco-friendly products or device, but have feared it based on my heavy flow. Thank you so much Lilly, you give me hope.:bow


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> Oh man Lilly, you don't know how happy I am to hear this. I feel like I've been on this anxiety filled journey with you and I swear I breathed a sigh of relief after I read this post. Yay.  I'm going to seriously consider getting a Divacup now. Thanks.





virgolicious said:


> First and foremost, thanks to Cat for beginning this thread. I just happened upon it today...my, what interesting reading and so educational.
> 
> Big thanks to Lilly for sharing her testing experience (now perfection method) with the divacup.
> 
> I have been a die-hard ob girl, based on the theory of less environmental waste, since I began using tampons at the ripe old age of 24...my mom didn't use them, so who was I to learn from. Thankfully I had a younger, more knowledgeable roommate to school me. I have always wanted to use an eco-friendly products or device, but have feared it based on my heavy flow. Thank you so much Lilly, you give me hope.:bow



Thanks for saying this ladies, I'm so glad it helped. It's the reason I put myself out there. I'd never even heard of the Divacup till Ashmamma mentioned it. I think it's a pity that after all these years more options aren't available to women and when they are, information about it or whether or not it's going to work for you is vague at best. $34 is a big investment, at least it is for me. It would be a waste to purchase something like this and be disappointed because of things you hadn't anticipated or no one ever told you about it because the subject is too personal or taboo. I've taken some flak for putting my business out on Front Street here but your posts makes it worth it to me. Thank you.




missaf said:


> After doing some research on the Diva Cup, I think my problem with both Instead and this cup result from having a tipped uterus. I don't think the seals will hold the way everything's tilted on the inside.



The Diva Cup doesn't actually work the same as a cervical cap or the Instead. The Diva Cup lines along your channel and never actually reaches your cervix unless you push it up there. Mine actually won't stay that high, it migrates lower in the channel on its own. In the beginning it stayed secure up high but I guess over time your channel adjusts and makes room. It doesn't seem to effect how it works though.


----------



## RedHotAva

missaf said:


> After doing some research on the Diva Cup, I think my problem with both Instead and this cup result from having a tipped uterus. I don't think the seals will hold the way everything's tilted on the inside.


My uterus is tipped too and I LOVE my Keeper. It really sits right at the entrance and doesn't get high enough for the position of your uterus to be a problem. I know the Divacup has a shorter stem than the Keeper, but to give you an idea, the end of the stem of my Keeper is basically outside of my body.


----------



## olwen

So wait, what is the qualitative difference between the Keeper and the DivaCup? Has anyone used both to know?


----------



## LillyBBBW

olwen said:


> So wait, what is the qualitative difference between the Keeper and the DivaCup? Has anyone used both to know?





LillyBBBW said:


> There are other cups available out there, something I didn't know before I bought the Diva Cup. There's the Lunette, the Femme Cup, a Mooncup, etc. I think a few of them are made from the same material but they are a bit softer/more flexible. You might want to research those before you decide. I'm liking my cup so far but there are others that may be a better fit for you.
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/1117215.html



They all work with basically the same principle. The keeper has a longer stem at the bottom though. Some prefer it and some find it uncomfortable. There are a few different cups out there. Some are made with silicone, some have a bit of latex in them, etc. I picked the DC because it's latex free and comes with a nifty Diva pin! I think the keeper is latex free also but I'm not sure. You can follow the link in the post I quoted where many people give their opinions on the different cups they use.


----------



## fullagrace27

LalaCity said:


> Ah, my best friend introduced me to OB's back when I was 13 or 14 years old...she was, like, "You don't need the applicator." I was, like, "Really?" and then I was hooked. We've parted ways since then, but I'll never forget what she did for me, liberating me tampon-wise. I just cannot deal with the whole telescoping feature of regular tampon applicators -- I can never quite grab hold of the outer part -- especially when it's really slippery down there -- and get the inner part to slide in easily without two hands. I lose my grip. And then I usually have to use my fingers to push it in further, anyway, so there's really no point. Also, they've designed them now so that they have a silky outer texture -- no weird-feeling cottony pull when you yank them out too soon. Maybe I'm some sort of vaginal freak for not being able to use applicators very well, but there you go.
> 
> And your idea for a vibrator is great -- I have had that idea, too. I think it would actually be appealing to all women, not just BBWs. The arms just get tired after a while, holding it at that angle, ya know?



That sounds like i have written it!! Amazing! They should have something there to provide a better grip. Wish they sold the Tampax Pearls here...I used them in the US and Canada. All we have here is OB's and regular Tampax. I do like OB's better but still use Tampax because it has an applicator.


----------



## Kouskous

I only use tampons when I swim. I have had almost all of the before mentioned issues. Leaking, painful fit, pinched lady bits, spontaneous ejection, and of course the painful removal if it is still dry. So only when I swim will I subject myself to that irritation. I have tried many brands over the years with equal results. 

Oh, and a side note regarding the "L" shaped vibrator- they do have curved ones. Curved to hit G-spot, but extra handle length is mighty helpful. (I hope that was not inappropriate):blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Kouskous said:


> I only use tampons when I swim. I have had almost all of the before mentioned issues. Leaking, painful fit, pinched lady bits, spontaneous ejection, and of course the painful removal if it is still dry. So only when I swim will I subject myself to that irritation. I have tried many brands over the years with equal results.
> 
> Oh, and a side note regarding the "L" shaped vibrator- they do have curved ones. Curved to hit G-spot, but extra handle length is mighty helpful. (I hope that was not inappropriate):blush:



Naw Kouskous. There's a thread all about vibes and dildos -- quite a few of them actually -- in the 'Fat Sexuality' forum that just about everybody has put their 2 cents in. You're clear.


----------



## Saoirse

Sorry to be bringing up an old thread, but I did a search for the Diva Cup as Im interested in getting one. Any new thoughts, comments, reviews?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

LalaCity said:


> Since we're talking about alternative products (Lilly's Divacup chronicles having both intrigued and terrified ), I've been thinking for some time about trying out reusable cloth pads for night time or hanging around the house (I don't wear tampons all the time for fear of TSS). It just bothers me how much waste is generated by disposable pads, so I'm ready to try the environmentally sound approach and, since I'm not particularly squeamish, the though of rinsing them out doesn't bother me.
> 
> Googling around, I found some promising-looking products out there, particularly a company called Sckoon, as well as a business with the snicker-inducing name Party In My Pants. It think I like the looks of the latter best because their designs are cute and the pads fold up into little self-contained compact-like pouches for your purse.
> 
> Here are some links:
> 
> www.sckoon.com
> 
> www.partypantspads.com
> 
> Anyone else gone this route?



I have gone this route for sure. In my "crunchier" days I used to make my own flannel pads. Now I hardly ever bleed. (I'm 47) For years before I had kids though, putting in a tampon was VERY uncomfortable. I never could seem to get it in far enough not to be wicked uncomfortable when I sat down. (I don't have that 'smallish' feeling anymore! LOL!) When I could wear a tampon it was absolutely Playtex. The way they open up made things feel a lot more secure. BTW, I just looked online for fabric pads and came across this company! http://www.pleasurepuss.com/  What a name!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Saoirse said:


> Sorry to be bringing up an old thread, but I did a search for the Diva Cup as Im interested in getting one. Any new thoughts, comments, reviews?



I still use it and I LOVE it. It's funny, I was just marveling last month at how easy it is for me to use now. As you can see from my previous posts things were really rough trying to get accustomed to it. Now, pssht, it's like nothing - bada boom bada bing. I would highly recommend it if you think it's something you can get used to. I'm way used to it now and don't have any problems with it. If I couldn't use it anymore I would be devastated.


----------



## Saoirse

LillyBBBW said:


> I still use it and I LOVE it. It's funny, I was just marveling last month at how easy it is for me to use now. As you can see from my previous posts things were really rough trying to get accustomed to it. Now, pssht, it's like nothing - bada boom bada bing. I would highly recommend it if you think it's something you can get used to. I'm way used to it now and don't have any problems with it. If I couldn't use it anymore I would be devastated.



Thanks Lilly! Your post is really making me want one! Im just so sick and tired of pads and tampons! Im gonna do a little bit more researching and such and hopefully I'll be getting one soon!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

I cant stand tampons, they hurt me, i can feel them inside and its really uncomfortable.

I have tried different sorts and pushing them up more and less but still the same, also when im on my period putting them in me hurts like hell. So i would rarther wear towels and it be rarther messy than be uncomfortable


----------



## Saoirse

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I cant stand tampons, they hurt me, i can feel them inside and its really uncomfortable.
> 
> I have tried different sorts and pushing them up more and less but still the same, also when im on my period putting them in me hurts like hell. So i would rarther wear towels and it be rarther messy than be uncomfortable



When I first got my period (gosh its been over 10 years already!) I tried tampons and hated them. For some reason, no matter how I put them in, I could feel them and although it didnt hurt, it just felt weird and uncomfortable. So I dealt with pads. 

About 2 years ago, I gave tampons another go and surprisingly, they worked great! No weird feeling at all. But now I cant stand the way it feels to pull it out. And I get these images of a dried up vag because the tampon absorbed all my natural juices. And sitting on a wet tampon string after peeing... icky. Plus its such a pain in the ass to have to make sure I always have pads/tampons/pantyliners in my purse at all times.

Im hoping the cup will be a nice alternative! Plus, the less waste the better


----------



## cupcakediva

i used to have to use 2 tampons at the same time just tie the strings together but my period was getting outta control back, in 2005 i had a endometrial ablation done (had my uterine lining removed permantly) doc told me if 100 women have the procedure done only 3-4 will continue to have a period i had my last period 2006 early


----------



## succubus_dxb

WTF is with tampons having a 'luxury goods' tax on them here in Australia?! BULLSHIT. Also......applicator tampons don't exist here?! :doh:


----------



## Jes

succubus_dxb said:


> WTF is with tampons having a 'luxury goods' tax on them here in Australia?! BULLSHIT. Also......applicator tampons don't exist here?! :doh:


oh lord jesus, that's a crime! i have teeny tiny sausage fingers. I could never insert something without the applicator. 

anyone else have trouble with applicators--they go a bit too far in and b/c your fingers are wet, it's hard to depress the plunger, so now you're trying to pull on the plastic to keep the top out of your cootch, while still shoving it up with your hand to unload the tampon?

Oy.

I like the idea of cardboard applicators, but there is never enough to grab, so I went to plastic. I couldn't force the 2 parts together w/o screwing it up.


----------



## CrankySpice

So, talking to a friend on Skype the other night, and 

she says: "What was that? Sorry, was reading the tampon thread."

:: pause in conversation ::

I say: "What, is that like a fortune cookie?" 

Yeah, I crack myself up. All I needed was a corny "baada-bing!" at the end.


----------



## olwen

Jes said:


> oh lord jesus, that's a crime! i have teeny tiny sausage fingers. I could never insert something without the applicator.
> 
> anyone else have trouble with applicators--they go a bit too far in and b/c your fingers are wet, it's hard to depress the plunger, so now you're trying to pull on the plastic to keep the top out of your cootch, while still shoving it up with your hand to unload the tampon?
> 
> Oy.
> 
> I like the idea of cardboard applicators, but there is never enough to grab, so I went to plastic. I couldn't force the 2 parts together w/o screwing it up.



yep, I have the same problem with applicators, not to mention they pinch, so I just use the ones without the applicators.


----------



## Saoirse

Jes said:


> oh lord jesus, that's a crime! i have teeny tiny sausage fingers. I could never insert something without the applicator.
> 
> anyone else have trouble with applicators--they go a bit too far in and b/c your fingers are wet, it's hard to depress the plunger, so now you're trying to pull on the plastic to keep the top out of your cootch, while still shoving it up with your hand to unload the tampon?
> 
> Oy.
> 
> I like the idea of cardboard applicators, but there is never enough to grab, so I went to plastic. I couldn't force the 2 parts together w/o screwing it up.



I use cardboard applicators because I like that they are biodegradable, although plastic is much easier to deal with. It seems like for the past year, I've had more and more trouble getting those bastards in! This is partly why Im thinking about doing away with tampons all together and getting a cup.


----------



## CrankySpice

Saoirse said:


> I use cardboard applicators because I like that they are biodegradable, although plastic is much easier to deal with. It seems like for the past year, I've had more and more trouble getting those bastards in! This is partly why Im thinking about doing away with tampons all together and getting a cup.



I've heard great things about the cup on some of the frugal living boards I've frequented, so I hope it works well for you.

I'm sure this has been brought up upthread (I'm being lazy and don't want to go through the whole thing to see and haven't read it because I don't menstruate any more) but have you considered using some lubricant to help? They come in damn small bottles these days, so it would be easy to have some in your purse/pocket. And just a teeny drop on the edges (or tip if you use the rounded top cardboard) would be plenty, I'm sure.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Saoirse said:


> I use cardboard applicators because I like that they are biodegradable, although plastic is much easier to deal with. It seems like for the past year, I've had more and more trouble getting those bastards in! This is partly why Im thinking about doing away with tampons all together and getting a cup.



With my belly in the way I can only operate one hand at a time down there. I ceased to be able to use any applicator due to the problems Jes mentioned, so I always used the non applicator variety when I used tampons. I figured it would be much less waste that way. Thankfully I can operate the divacup with one hand.


----------



## Saoirse

CrankySpice said:


> I've heard great things about the cup on some of the frugal living boards I've frequented, so I hope it works well for you.
> 
> I'm sure this has been brought up upthread (I'm being lazy and don't want to go through the whole thing to see and haven't read it because I don't menstruate any more) but have you considered using some lubricant to help? They come in damn small bottles these days, so it would be easy to have some in your purse/pocket. And just a teeny drop on the edges (or tip if you use the rounded top cardboard) would be plenty, I'm sure.



I hadn't even thought of that! Sounds like it would work!

The only thing, is last time I used lube (granted, it was years ago and it was NOT for tampon insertage ) I got a yeast infection. I just did a very quick Google search for some info relating the two, but came up with nothing. Apparently, there's no definitive proof that lubes can cause a yeast infection. So maybe it wasn't the lube that gave me a yeastie...


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

Saoirse said:


> When I first got my period (gosh its been over 10 years already!) I tried tampons and hated them. For some reason, no matter how I put them in, I could feel them and although it didnt hurt, it just felt weird and uncomfortable. So I dealt with pads.
> 
> About 2 years ago, I gave tampons another go and surprisingly, they worked great! No weird feeling at all. But now I cant stand the way it feels to pull it out. And I get these images of a dried up vag because the tampon absorbed all my natural juices. And sitting on a wet tampon string after peeing... icky. Plus its such a pain in the ass to have to make sure I always have pads/tampons/pantyliners in my purse at all times.
> 
> Im hoping the cup will be a nice alternative! Plus, the less waste the better



I totally agree with you on the waste aspect, for most of my periods i have to wear 3 or towels at a time, if i dont i get leakage. Its horrible and i think sometimes wear a nappy would be easier lol.

Although the cup looks like it could be amazing i would be really nervous about using it, lets just say it came out. I know that if i wear a towel i can feel whats going on, Ok i hate it as i have really heavy periods but I do know when i need to change, am I the only wimp on here?


----------



## littlefairywren

Jes said:


> oh lord jesus, that's a crime! i have teeny tiny sausage fingers. I could never insert something without the applicator.
> 
> anyone else have trouble with applicators--they go a bit too far in and b/c your fingers are wet, it's hard to depress the plunger, so now you're trying to pull on the plastic to keep the top out of your cootch, while still shoving it up with your hand to unload the tampon?
> 
> Oy.
> 
> I like the idea of cardboard applicators, but there is never enough to grab, so I went to plastic. I couldn't force the 2 parts together w/o screwing it up.



Yes, I still have problems...even with the applicators. The same ones you mention Jes, particularly not being able to depress the plunger. So now I kinda just push the tampon out just a wee bit before inserting, and I have less drama that way. The plastic ones pinched like crazy, so I rather cardboard.

I have short fingers and arms plus a belly to navigate, so I would be lost without applicators.




succubus_dxb said:


> WTF is with tampons having a 'luxury goods' tax on them here in Australia?! BULLSHIT. Also......applicator tampons don't exist here?! :doh:



Hon, look for Tampax. They come with applicators....check in Coles or even Priceline. Um, I think Coles even have their own brand now with applicators.


----------



## Buttah

if anybody is interested *MUM.org* is a wonderful site showing the history (along with photos) of what our foremothers used for their periods. i love that site!


----------



## Jes

littlefairywren said:


> So now I kinda just push the tampon out just a wee bit before inserting, and I have less drama that way. The plastic ones pinched like crazy, so I rather cardboard.
> .



that's funny--for me, the paper ones pinch! And I have a fit issue--Im built small, so anything that impedes a smooth delivery (i.e., if the tampon is out of the applicator even a tiny bit), i can't use it, and it ends up wasted, while I fish another one out of the box to try again. And, when I'm in public, or at the office or whatever, and I only have the one tampon, I can't risk a misfire!

bah.


----------



## Risible

Jes said:


> that's funny--for me, the paper ones pinch! And I have a fit issue--Im built small, so anything that impedes a smooth delivery (i.e., if the tampon is out of the applicator even a tiny bit), i can't use it, and it ends up wasted, while I fish another one out of the box to try again. And, when I'm in public, or at the office or whatever, and I only have the one tampon, I can't risk a misfire!
> 
> bah.



I gave up tampons for a couple reasons, one of which was I, too, had a hard time with insertion. I do miss the protection they provided, but they were just too much a hassle getting them in. Short arms - long reach, plus I guess I'm built small, at least "there."


----------



## Jes

Risible said:


> I gave up tampons for a couple reasons, one of which was I, too, had a hard time with insertion. I do miss the protection they provided, but they were just too much a hassle getting them in. Short arms - long reach, plus I guess I'm built small, at least "there."



I've started purchasing a new brand. Can't recall it. The applicators are very well constructed and they have a lip at the bottom that I can grab. I don't like pads if I can help it.


----------



## Shosh

I would like to purchase a Diva Cup, but they are not sold in Australia. Can they be purchased online?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Shosh said:


> I would like to purchase a Diva Cup, but they are not sold in Australia. Can they be purchased online?



I think the Divacup is only available in the US. There are other versions available elsewhere. 



LillyBBBW said:


> There are other cups available out there, something I didn't know before I bought the Diva Cup. There's the Lunette, the Femme Cup, a Mooncup, etc. I think a few of them are made from the same material but they are a bit softer/more flexible. You might want to research those before you decide. I'm liking my cup so far but there are others that may be a better fit for you.
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/1117215.html


----------



## littlefairywren

Shosh said:


> I would like to purchase a Diva Cup, but they are not sold in Australia. Can they be purchased online?



Hey Susannah, not sure if this is what you are looking for...but these are available in Aus!

http://www.thekeeper.com.au/


----------



## BBWTexan

Jes said:


> I've started purchasing a new brand. Can't recall it. The applicators are very well constructed and they have a lip at the bottom that I can grab. I don't like pads if I can help it.



I use Kotex because they have an end on them that I can grab with my fingers as I push in the plunger. I've never found this feature on any other brands, but it sounds like maybe there's another option out there?


----------



## Shosh

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Susannah, not sure if this is what you are looking for...but these are available in Aus!
> 
> http://www.thekeeper.com.au/



Thanks! I shall check it out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I have to wear "Super Plus" Tampon size, no matter the brand. Otherwise it doesn't work for JACK. 

I've also noticed, you can not PAY ME to use this one brand. I mean, Cardboard Applicators? Are you Kidding me? Never. Never Ever.


----------



## AuntHen

not to be crude, but if you can feel them when you sit or move, they are not up far enough... they should be as close to the cervix as you can get them 1) without actually pushing against it 2) you can still get to the string...hahaha Also buying the box with the different sizes for different days is best! And you can always try putting them in either standing with one leg up or sitting in various ways Once you use tampons correctly, you will never go back to *ugh* PADS! I speak from experience (especially highschool)

-there are of course people with exceptions... extra curvature in the "canal" etc

And YES, plastic applicator only!


----------



## Saoirse

I've tried both cardboard and plastic, and to tell you the truth, I can't tell the difference! I choose plastice since its way more eco-friendly.

I just went through my period and while I have no problems with tampon insertion or pain, I just cant stand taking them out, especially when its not "ready" to come out (sounds like Im taking a cake out of the oven haha), but I need it to come out. The feeling creeps me out! Seriously, all I can picture is a dried up vag. BLAH!

Im definitly trying to get a Diva cup into this month's budget. There's a store about 45 minutes from me that sells them.


----------



## Jes

Saoirse said:


> I've tried both cardboard and plastic, and to tell you the truth, I can't tell the difference! I choose plastice since its way more eco-friendly.
> 
> .


i think you mean you chose cardboard?


----------



## Saoirse

Jes said:


> i think you mean you chose cardboard?



oops! correct you are! I choose cardboard!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> oh lord jesus, that's a crime! i have teeny tiny sausage fingers. I could never insert something without the applicator.
> 
> anyone else have trouble with applicators--they go a bit too far in and b/c your fingers are wet, it's hard to depress the plunger, so now you're trying to pull on the plastic to keep the top out of your cootch, while still shoving it up with your hand to unload the tampon?
> 
> Oy.
> 
> I like the idea of cardboard applicators, but there is never enough to grab, so I went to plastic. I couldn't force the 2 parts together w/o screwing it up.



I'm with you, girlfriend. I think the cardboard ones might be possible if only the top part of the applicator had a lip on it that you could keep your thumb on while using your middle finger to push up the bottom part (like my favorite Kotex Security have :wubu. Otherwise, yeah, all kinds of applicator antics ensue...



LillyBBBW said:


> With my belly in the way I can only operate one hand at a time down there. I ceased to be able to use any applicator due to the problems Jes mentioned, so I always used the non applicator variety when I used tampons. I figured it would be much less waste that way. Thankfully I can operate the divacup with one hand.



As a fellow one-hand wonder, I will say that it is possible to insert an applicator tampon with one hand, especially if the top part of the applicator has a lip; otherwise it's doable, but harder. But I'm very intrigued by this DivaCup business... If another bellylicious gal can make a go of it, I'll give it a try. For encouraging me to try it, the environment owes you a 1/4 acre of rainforest.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mcbeth said:


> I'm with you, girlfriend. I think the cardboard ones might be possible if only the top part of the applicator had a lip on it that you could keep your thumb on while using your middle finger to push up the bottom part (like my favorite Kotex Security have :wubu. Otherwise, yeah, all kinds of applicator antics ensue...
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow one-hand wonder, I will say that it is possible to insert an applicator tampon with one hand, especially if the top part of the applicator has a lip; otherwise it's doable, but harder. But I'm very intrigued by this DivaCup business... If another bellylicious gal can make a go of it, I'll give it a try. For encouraging me to try it, the environment owes you a 1/4 acre of rainforest.



Bonus!  I'm a little too thick and meaty down there. I put the applicator in and it looks like it's in but it's not. It's swallowed up by loads of flesh but still teetering at the mere entrance of my vag. I've got to plunge in deeper and so my hand gets pretty much swallowed up down there too. When I try to grab the lip of the applicator I wind up pinching (ouch) and grabbing parts of my lady bits too. So then I move out of range of my bits which then pulls the applacator out of range too and I'm no longer in far enough. I'm in and out trying to get things to work right before I finally give up. A few times I've been able to get it *just* right only to find that I couldn't garner the strength force to move the plunger on the applicator and expel the tampon inside my vag. The slipping and sliding gets worse and then I get a cramp. It became too hard.


----------



## LovelyLiz

LillyBBBW said:


> Bonus!  I'm a little too thick and meaty down there. I put the applicator in and it looks like it's in but it's not. It's swallowed up by loads of flesh but still teetering at the mere entrance of my vag. I've got to plunge in deeper and so my hand gets pretty much swallowed up down there too. When I try to grab the lip of the applicator I wind up pinching (ouch) and grabbing parts of my lady bits too. So then I move out of range of my bits which then pulls the applacator out of range too and I'm no longer in far enough. I'm in and out trying to get things to work right before I finally give up. A few times I've been able to get it *just* right only to find that I couldn't garner the strength force to move the plunger on the applicator and expel the tampon inside my vag. The slipping and sliding gets worse and then I get a cramp. It became too hard.



Oh Lilly, you are awesome.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mcbeth said:


> Oh Lilly, you are awesome.



LOL! Yeah, at this point there's no longer any reason to remain tastefully ladylike after all the things I've revealed in here already. Film at 11.


----------



## Jes

LillyBBBW said:


> When I try to grab the lip of the applicator I wind up pinching (ouch) and grabbing parts of my lady bits too. .



this.is.the.worst.

and if you squeal and someone hears, you always get the 'are you ok in there?' and what are you going to say? SORRY, I JUST PINCHED MY LABIA, I'LL BE RIGHT OUT THOUGH.


----------



## Risible

Jes said:


> this.is.the.worst.
> 
> and if you squeal and someone hears, you always get the 'are you ok in there?' and what are you going to say? SORRY, I JUST PINCHED MY LABIA, I'LL BE RIGHT OUT THOUGH.



And the hairs. Oh, ouch, _the hairs_. They were always gettin' caught up in the drama.

Yeah. I gave up on the tampons. Threw them over for the pads.


----------

